# Decline Bench Harder?



## musclehead24 (Oct 28, 2006)

Is the decline bench supposed to be more challenging? I always thought decline was tougher than flat bench, but for some reason I can lift 20 pounds more on the decline than the flat. Is anyone else in this situation? I don't have a problem with it, but I was wondering why I'm stronger on decline. Any thoughts?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 28, 2006)

Depends on the person, but it certainly is possible. My flat bench is also slightly stronger than my incline.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

musclehead24 said:


> Is the decline bench supposed to be more challenging? I always thought decline was tougher than flat bench, but for some reason I can lift 20 pounds more on the decline than the flat. Is anyone else in this situation? I don't have a problem with it, but I was wondering why I'm stronger on decline. Any thoughts?



everyone is different, incline uses more clavicular chest and less sternal (if it uses any?), and it also uses more anterior delt than decline/flat.


----------



## wilwn (Oct 29, 2006)

generally speaking, decline bench should be easier than flat, since the ROM is shortened.  arching of the back during flat bench creates an effect similar to decline benching.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

wilwn said:


> generally speaking, decline bench should be easier than flat, since the ROM is shortened.  arching of the back during flat bench creates an effect similar to decline benching.



Exactly.  I can definitely do significantly more weight with declines than I can with inclines.

Another benefit of the decline bench press is that the stress on your shoulder joint is reduced.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Another benefit of the decline bench press is that the stress on your shoulder joint is reduced.



because of the shortened rom, right?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> because of the shortened rom, right?



Yes, that has something to do with it.  You don't have to extend the shoulder back quite as far under load.  

I believe the subacromial space is also opened up more when benching decline, so issues with impingment and scapulohumeral rhythm as less likely.

Furthermore, people tend to tuck their elbows in more effectively on the decline for whatever reason.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

wilwn said:


> generally speaking, decline bench should be easier than flat, since the ROM is shortened.  arching of the back during flat bench creates an effect similar to decline benching.



Thats what I was thinking about the shortened ROM.

Yeah, you wanna see me lift a shitload more weight, give me a decline bench.

In order from easiest to hardest..

decline
flat
incline


However, Cow, decline does irritate my shoulders in the lateral/anterior area than any other form of benching.  Possibly cuz of the added intensity(?)


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

The stupidest thing I've ever seen in a gym is _this_ guy doing a 400lb BP.

He completed the flat bench, grunting like a monster, with his butt arched at 45 degrees to his shoulders! _That ain't no 400lb. Bench._

He was _proud_ of showing his ass.


BTW - My incline is significantly behind my flat press.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

Decline's usually easier for most people.. I remember when I first started, I did decline DB for the first 8 weeks or so, then switched to flat and found the same weight more challenging...

I don't do decline DB anymore now because it's too hard to get on the decline bench with the DB's unless someone hands them to you. I also don't do decline barbell because the last few times I tried, it flared my right shoulder up pretty bad and gave me a pinching/tight feeling. I just stick with incline and flat now. My incline and flat press are relatively close together intensity wise.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

my incline bench sucks compared to my decline.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Decline's usually easier for most people.. I remember when I first started, I did decline DB for the first 8 weeks or so, then switched to flat and found the same weight more challenging...
> 
> *I don't do decline DB anymore now because it's too hard to get on the decline bench with the DB's unless someone hands them to you. *I also don't do decline barbell because the last few times I tried, it flared my right shoulder up pretty bad and gave me a pinching/tight feeling. I just stick with incline and flat now. My incline and flat press are relatively close together intensity wise.



YEAH!  NO SHIT!  I loved using them, but when you get heavier DBs, its extremely hard getting into position.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> The stupidest thing I've ever seen in a gym is _this_ guy doing a 400lb BP.
> 
> He completed the flat bench, grunting like a monster, with his butt arched at 45 degrees to his shoulders! _That ain't no 400lb. Bench._
> 
> ...




I know a guy who did that. Well, I don't think it was quite 400, but it was a lot. I personally thought him and the other guys were stupid for doing it, and he ended up hurting his shoulder.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2006)

+20 to +40 for me on the decline depending on the angle. I haven't done them in ages though, because they kill my shoulders.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

As long as we're talking about chest movements... I've got a question.

Do you "flay" or extend your arms beyond perpendicular, with db flies (any angle) while doing the movement? Or both?

I prefer doing that as near to a reverse fly as reasonable - for the "stretch".


Insight?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> As long as we're talking about chest movements... I've got a question.
> 
> Do you "flay" or extend your arms beyond perpendicular, with db flies (any angle) while doing the movement? Or both?
> 
> ...



that sounds painful on the shoulders, I wouldn't do it, it might cause problems in the long run


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> that sounds painful on the shoulders, I wouldn't do it, it might cause problems in the long run



Not painful on the shoulders at all... it's painful on the chest. Precarious though w/ all the "stabilizing". I think it's challenging to the pecs and reverse. Much lighter weights.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

I also found declines to be rough on the shoulders if bench pressing bodybuilder style.  I noticed after I started lifting again post shoulder subluxation about a year ago.  As long as I got really tight in the upper back and maintained a proper bar path and tucked elbows, my shoulders felt great.  I could use a greater load on the decline without issues.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> As long as we're talking about chest movements... I've got a question.
> 
> Do you "flay" or extend your arms beyond perpendicular, with db flies (any angle) while doing the movement? Or both?
> 
> ...


FLAY? What the fuck is FLAY?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2006)

Funny. I always hear that declines are easier on the shoulders, but they seem to stress my shoulders more then flat bench. I see both Akira and Mudge say the same. Must be the way some people are built, or technique?

Definitely can decline quite a bit more then incline.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Funny. I always hear that declines are easier on the shoulders, but they seem to stress my shoulders more then flat bench. I see both Akira and Mudge say the same. Must be the way some people are built, or technique?
> 
> Definitely can decline quite a bit more then incline.



its technique as cowpimp said, elbows flaired out probably causes shoulder pain, while elbows tucked does not.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> FLAY? What the fuck is FLAY?



"Flay" means... spread it out, butterfly it, rip it open... spread it until it screams!


I might have made that word up, not sure.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> its technique as cowpimp said, elbows flaired out probably causes shoulder pain, while elbows tucked does not.



With some grips, elbows being tucked in is a lil hard to picture.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> "Flay" means... spread it out, butterfly it, rip it open... spread it until it screams!
> 
> 
> I might have made that word up, not sure.


you are a walking human dictionary.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> With some grips, elbows being tucked in is a lil hard to picture.



They don't have to be touching your sides or anything.  Don't think CG bench tucked, but watch powerlifting bench press videos to see what I mean.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

elbows flaired- http://youtube.com/watch?v=w8jrFVroDI8

elbows tucked- http://youtube.com/watch?v=6SS08hZJZas


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

off topic, check this out! a 62 year old benching 550, just watch how he gets up with no problem http://youtube.com/watch?v=6zDN3QLAMu4&mode=related&search=


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

I was watching the old woman's butt before I noticed the old man couldn't get it up.

Am I really that old? Her butt was lookin' good to me! I'm worried.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I was watching the old woman's butt before I noticed the old man couldn't get it up.
> 
> Am I really that old? Her butt was lookin' good to me! I'm worried.


----------

